#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > PRODUCTIE FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  Kissies - flightcases

## CyberNBD

Op verzoek, foto's van m'n nieuwe bouwsels en wat close-ups van hoeken, wielbevestiging etc....

Meubel(tje): 2 scharnierende 19" racks (apparatuur ter illustratie <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>)









Kracht- en multikabelkissie:


Kissies voor rookdozen en strobo (300W ding), moet nog schuim in case van kleine rookdoos en strobo.






Stolpjes:


Lekker veel stof maken <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>: 




En dan lijmen/nieten, en weer openzagen:


19" Kissie in aanbouw:


Bevestiging van een schotje:


Hoek:


Bevestiging wielen met extra plankje hout:



Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## mark_o

ziet er weer goed uit tom

Vr.Groet
Mark

----------


## Remco vd Werff

Het ziet er allemaal weer zo uit zoals ik gewend ben van je Tom, perfect!

Leuk dat meubel ook zo.

Nog paar kleine vraagjes:

1) Die zeer orginele meubels, wanneer je die aan elkaar zet, dus zoals op die foto dicht, heb je dan genoeg ruimte aan de binnenkant, wanneer de apparaten aan beide kanten van die handvatten hebben zoals je comp? Of moet je het zo inbouwen dat er maximaal 1 apparaat met oren op die bepaalde hoogte zit? Hoop dat je er wat van begrijpt <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

2) Die kisten voor de rookmachines en strobe, daar zitten de handvatten aan de bovenkant. Persoonlijk lijkt me dit minder prettig tillen dan aan de zijkanten. Waarom heb jij dit op deze wijze gedaan, vind jij dit gewoonweg fijner, of is er nog een andere reden?

Jij kan de komende tijd weer lekker sjezen met je kisten<img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle>

ps meubelkist zal als de beide delen volzitten wel loodzwaar zijn, is deze voor jouw, of ben je nu officiel kistenbouwert?

Groeten, Remco

----------


## Daan Hoffmans

Zekers puike kissies!

Nu natuurlijk de vraag der vragen:
Zijn de deksels van je stolpjes uitwisselbaar????? Dat is natuurlijk het lastigste van alles. Wij gaan ook zelf kisten bouwen, we beginnen met 8 stolpjes, het hout is al gezaagd, en kan binnenkort gefreesd worden. We zijn benieuwd of het ons gaat lukken........

Ik heb ook een site........
M'n baas heeft EAW olé olé!

----------


## CyberNBD

Met de handvaten moet je inderdaad wel ff opletten bij het inbouwen van de apparatuur, dat meubel (en zo moet ik er nog eentje maken) is (gelukkig!!) niet voor mij, maar voor rob&michel, ook op het forum hier actief.  Wat ik van hun vernomen heb is dat de kant waar nu de computer zit gevuld wordt met lades, dus daar zijn geen handvaten aan.
Reden waarom ik zo een meubel niet wil is inderdaad omdat het toch wel erg zwaar moet zijn als het helemaal volsteekt, ik ga me nog eens wagen aan een soort meubel als dat van blue-fire, maar das toekomst, heb nog heel wat andere kistjes voor de boeg en voor ik een meubel voor mezelf bouw wil ik eerst een deftige dj set hebben, dus geen jb en consoorten<img src=icon_smile_evil.gif border=0 align=middle>.

Reden waarom de handvaten van de rookdooscases vanboven zitten is ten eerste omdat ik het makkelijker dragen vind, en je die cases dan ook minder snel op de kant houdt, met eventueel uitlopende vloeistof als gevolg, als die er niet uitgehaald is.

Ik ben officieel geen kistenbouwert nee, maar ik heb een mooie deal met rob & michel dus voor hun bouw ik wel kissies, en voor mezelf natuurlijk <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>.  Tis leuk om te doen, maar echt niet dag in dag uit (dat meubel heb ik me behoorlijk aan geergerd trouwens met dat hoekprofiel).

Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## CyberNBD

De deksels van de stolpjes zijn uiteraard uitwisselbaar, gewoon alle planken volgens dezelfde maten zagen, dan 1 stolpje afmaken, de stolp die af is nemen en op de bodem van een niet-afgewerkte zetten, daar de sloten op en zo alles aflopen, past het altijd op elkaar.
Zo doe ik dat trouwens ook met de gewone cases, als ik een 19" case heb van dezelfde hoogte de deksel ervan nemen en de nieuwe case afstemmen op de deksel van eentje wat ik al heb.  Is erg handig anders ben je uren aan het zoeken naar de juiste deksel.

Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## Destiny

Bouw jij echt alles zelf of koop je een bouwpaket dat al gedeeltelijk is gebouwd?

DJ Jip
MSN: destinygemert@hotmail.com

----------


## CyberNBD

mmmm nou je het zegt jip.. er ontbreken een 3 tal foto's ff, aanpassen en dan wordt het je gelijk duidelijk <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> (ik bouw dus alles zelf)
[edit] fotootjes zijn bijgevoegd [/edit]


Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## Remco vd Werff

Tjonge je lijkt de gamma wel joh, met al dat stof en die plankenopslag van je<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Ohh meubel is ook voor R&M  :Smile: 

Maar leuk spul weer!

[Edit] Ik typte tjez*s maar dat kan tegenwoordig niet meer, whahaha zie je allemaal mooie sterretjes.[/Edit]

Groeten, Remco

----------


## Destiny

Heeft het speciale redenen dat je zwarte EN blauwe kissies hebt?

En is de hoek waaronder je je mengpaneel hebt ingebouwd niet een beetje groot?

DJ Jip
MSN: destinygemert@hotmail.com

----------


## DJ Productions

Ziet er goed uit Tom!
Ook voor de verkoop?

gegroet!  :Smile:

----------


## CyberNBD

Hoek is tss de 20 en 25°, werd me zo opgegeven door r&m, is ook een beetje gekeken hoe het uitkwam met de rackunits, als ik hem iets minder hellend had gemaakt had ik een stuk over dat net geen unit was, dieper maken ging niet want dan was de plank te smal (122/2) of ik moest alles uit andere planken zagen maar dan had ik een enorme berg overschot.  Heb het ff uitgeprobeerd en vind dit wel een aardig hoekje.  Blauwe kistjes zijn niet voor mij maar voor r&m, vandaar de verschillende kleurtjes.
Nop niet voor de verkoop, heb zo al werk zat, want klaar ben ik nog niet met deze lading...<img src=icon_smile_evil.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_evil.gif border=0 align=middle>

Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## FiëstaLj

IS ook alleen voor grote mensen bedoel Jip.. <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Maar wij hebben LEM, bezoek de site

----------


## Danny duyts

waarom een gewone monitor tom en geen flatscreen schuin ingebouwd?

----------


## CyberNBD

Nogmaals, meubel is niet voor mij, die monitor stond nu beneden dus heb die er maar ff opgekieperd, voor sunlite (wat op die comp staat) gaat normaal een 17" bak mee (15" met een resolutie van 1600/1200 is me net te klein, en moet toch wel aardig wat op het scherm kunnen), en inderdaad die wordt binnenkort vervangen door een philips flatscreen.

Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## DeMennooos

Mooie 19" computercase zit er in je bovenste kist <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>

Greetz,

De Mennooo's

http://www.licht.nl/forum/pop_profil...display&id=146 
Voor het profiel en de sites <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## Daan Hoffmans

En na de roady-keuken, komt er dan binnenkort de roady-badkamer, de onderdelen zijn al binnen zo te zien <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>.

Ik heb ook een site........
M'n baas heeft EAW olé olé!

----------


## CyberNBD

Heheheheheheeheehhe <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>, misschien wel een gat in de markt die roadie badkamers <img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle>.  Tis dat pappie een installatiebedrijf heeft, en dan durft hier ook nog wel es wat van dat spul rondslingeren ja.
En van die 19" computer is er toch weer een forummer wat rijker op geworden <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>.

Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## Willem

Effe een vraagje...heeft iedereen zo'n moeite hier met kissie bouwen???..Gewoon effe plaat zagen en aluminium verstek zagen...zit wel veel tijd in mare zo ingewikkeld is het nou ook weer niet...en als je twijfelt of je deksel uitwisselbaar zijn zet je er een schanier op...

----------


## DJ_Robin

ZIJN ZEER MOOIE KISSIES !!!! ik zal nog wel ff wat moeten oefenen voordat ik ze zo kan maken. Ik heb net m'n 1e kist af voor m'n dj set (DJM 600 en 2x CDJ 100s) zal binnenkort wat foto's plaatsen. Maar m'n deksel kan er maar op 1 manier op dus das wel minder maar ja t's ook het 1e kissie he . Ook nog niet gepopt want dat begrijp ik nog niet helemaal hoe doe jij dat Tom ? met een hand poptang of met een pneumatische ? Ik zou graag eens weten hoe jij dat nou allemaal doet Want ik wil toch ook wel gaan poppen ziet er veel strakker uit. en heb voorlopig al tekeningen liggen voor 8 kissies waarvan 3 dezelfde dus dan is het wel beter als het dan wel allemaal goed gaat zodat de deksels uitwisselbaar zijn.

B.V.D

Pioneer DJ Equipment
if you only want the best !!!!!

----------


## Arjan

Ha Tom!

Zoals ik je liet weten, weet je dat ik vind dat je weer hele mooie kissies gebouwd hebt!!!

See ya,
Arjan

ps. binnenkort kom ik ff langs he!<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## CyberNBD

Vind het persoonlijk ook allemaal niet zo een probleem zo een kissie bouwen hehe, deksels die maar op 1 manier passen is ook op te lossen, eerst aan 1 kant sluitingen maken, deksel omdraaien en dan de rest maken, past het altijd, op voorwaarde dat je kist recht is natuurlijk!!  
En dat poppen, dat geloof je nooit maar dat gaat lekker met de hand!! (krijg je spieren van <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>)  En hoe je moet poppen, das toch simpel? 5mm gaatje boren met ijzerboortje, popnagel erin, tang erop paar keer knijpen en KNAK.  Klaar  :Smile: 

Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## pieterjan

ik ben ook me eerste kissie aan het maken maar dat gaat me ongeveer 50 euro kosten en dan is alles klaar maar meschien zijn ze op de pa markt wel goedkoper of denken jullie van niet

-----------------------
Met Vriendlijke Groet..

Pieter-Jan Jochems
jochems licht & geluid

----------


## Stijn Vanstiphout

En wat voor hout heb je gebruikt ?...

mvg,



Stijn Vanstiphout,
SVD, Klank & Licht & LVL Audio-Visueel
België

Stijn.Vanstiphout@pandora.be ook op MSN

----------


## Juce

Wat is je vraagprijs zoal voor zulke cases???

Juce

----------


## crazydj16

Ziet er zeer netjes uit tom! Je zou zeggen dat case's fixen reeds meerdere jaren je vak is als je dit zo ziet!

Grtz



-----------------------
konnie danse' darom  doek techniek
MSN: osseweye@bart.nl
bekijk de site

----------


## Showlight

Wat is het nut eigenlijk van extra plaatjes onder de wieltjes???
Verder zijn het mooie  kissies

Groeten,
Kees

----------


## Rv

Extra plaatjes waarop je je wielen zet zorgt voor extra steun zodat het gebied dat op die wieltjes steunt breder is.

Amai, das ingewikkeld gezegd!


Kortweg, zet je die plaatjes er niet boven, dan heb je sneller de kans dat er een wieltje iets te diep in je kist gaat!
;o)

____
Rv.

----------


## Tom

Beste medenaam genoot,

Dat frezen van het hout gebeurdt dat altijd bij flightcases.

Waar koop je je hout en profielen enz.

Woon namelijk ook in Limburg en ik zou niet weten waar ze dat hout verkopen.

Grtz,

Tom

----------


## CyberNBD

Ik haal alle materiaal bij Conijnmuziek in Eindhoven.  Handvaten, sloten etc frezen moet niet per se ne, kan ook met decoupeerzaag, maar is wat langer werk.

Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## Fritz

Erg strakke kissies, maar hoe zit het nu met die foto van die case voor die t4 barren?? Zijn die ook al af? zie ook: http://www.licht-geluid.nl/forum/top...E=&whichpage=4 Verder ziet het er allemaal zeer strak uit!

Fritz

----------


## Jeroen

Zoveel rijker zijn we er niet van geworden Tom,... misschien een pakkie peuken <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Maar ehmm,... sjeike kissies.

Hoezo hout vrezen voor een flightcase?

Groeten,
Jeroen

&lt;-= Klik voor de sites  -=&gt;

----------


## CyberNBD

Nop fritz dies nog niet af, zwarte hout is op <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>.  Cases voor de trackspotjes is ff eerste prioriteit, had gehoopt dat die in de cases van oude scans pasten maar blijkt dat die tracks net wat langer zijn dan die nimbussen grrrrr<img src=icon_smile_evil.gif border=0 align=middle>, dus eerst 5 dubbelkistjes voor trackspots bouwen, en moet ook nog zo een meubel.

Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## Daan Hoffmans

Hey Tom, vraagje: welke dikte hout gebruik jij voor je bodem?

Ik heb ook een site........
M'n baas heeft EAW olé olé!

----------


## CyberNBD

Gewoon zoals de rest van de case: 9-10mm

Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## Daan Hoffmans

Wij gebruiken 18mm betonplex voor de bodem. Randje eraf gefreesd voor het insteekprofiel......

Ik heb ook een site........
M'n baas heeft EAW olé olé!

----------


## Rudy Vorstenbosch

> citaat:Wij gebruiken 18mm betonplex voor de bodem. Randje eraf gefreesd voor het insteekprofiel.....



Is dit gedaan uit zelfkennis?

Maareh is dan de buitenkant/onderkant/wielenkant (bedoel natuurlijk 3x dezelfde kant) gewoon dat vieze bruine kleurtje van BETON-Plex?!


*<h5>Showtechniek</h5>*

----------


## -Aart-

Heb ooit eens een simpel kistje gemaakt (zonder beslag) voor ons spirit-mixertje. Het spul is best stevig, maar hoe je het netjes afwerkt is mij nog niet bekend <img src=icon_smile_clown.gif border=0 align=middle> Heb um zwart proberen te schilderen maar dat ziet er dus niet uit ...
Kistje heeft overigens een schuine bovenkant. Is ook niet echt handig <img src=icon_smile_sad.gif border=0 align=middle>.

----------


## CyberNBD

Kissies moet je ook niet schilderen, als je echt flightcasehout koopt zit er een zwart/blauw/rood/..... laagje op.
Schuine bovenkant zo bedoeld? of verkeerd gezaagd??<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## EP Woody

Misschien is het een id om hem te lakken. Dat doen wij ook wel eens met de goedkope kisten. Zwarte lak er op en het is ook mooi zwart en stootbestendig.

Is er iemand die z'n vriendin kan delen?? Ik mis een stukje <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Gr. Erwin

----------


## Stijn Vanstiphout

Na alle complimenten ook even wat kritiek : Het zou wel een stuk mooier ogen als je je kisten vanbinnen ook zwart spuit. 1 laag met 'n spuitbus is genoeg. Ik ben nog geen professionele flightcasebouwer tegengekomen die z'n flightcases met een witgele binnenkant afleverd...

mvg,



Stijn Vanstiphout,
SVD, Klank & Licht & LVL Audio-Visueel
België

Stijn.Vanstiphout@pandora.be ook op MSN

----------


## CyberNBD

Wie zegt er dat ik een professionele flightcasebouwer ben? voor m'n eigen boeit het niet, binnenkant zie je toch niet, alleen de deksels heb ik wel aan gedacht om die es te spuiten aan de binnenkant.

Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## Daan Hoffmans

De binnenkanten van onze kabelkisten gaan we WIT spuiten. Waarom? Omdat je er dan meer in kan zien. De rest van de kissies krijgt schuim.

Die 18mm bodemplaat hebben we niet zelf verzonnen, de kistjes die we van Custum hebben, zijn ook zo uitgevoerd. We hebben trouwens mooi donker betonplex gevonden.........

Ik heb ook een site........
M'n baas heeft EAW olé olé!

----------


## ralph

Binnenkant van een hoop kabelkisten wordt niet gespoten. Tis een keuze...

Kwam laatst een trailer vol kisten tegen van een grote productie en daar zat niet eens laminaat op een hoop kisten.
gevraagd naar het waarom: Einde productie gaan die kissies eruit en waarom dan duurder materiaal gebruiken dan nodig is?!

Wat mij opviel aan die kabelkisten id dat de wielen allemaal evenver van de rand zitten.
Meeste kabelkisten hebben aan één kant de wielen wat verder naar binnen, zodat je ze makkelijker kunt tippen.

Die handgrepen op de bovenkant van een kistje (rookdoos) lijken mij vreselijk onhandig.
Wat mij dan weer zou overkomen is dat ik met mijn fikken tussen die (geveerde?) handgreep zou komen...

ff puntje van aandacht: Is het niet mooier om die tussenschotjes in te frezen?

Ralph,
Sounddesigner

----------


## Rudy Vorstenbosch

> citaatie 18mm bodemplaat hebben we niet zelf verzonnen, de kistjes die we van *Custum* hebben, zijn ook zo uitgevoerd. We hebben trouwens mooi donker betonplex gevonden.........



Van wie!?

*<h5>Showtechniek</h5>*

----------


## (m)IRON

In welke volgorde moet je eigenlijk je beslag erop leggen? 
1. Sluitprofielen
2. Hoekprofielen
3. Hoekstukjes
4. Balhoeken

Zoiets?

---&gt;&gt;&gt;Klik hier&lt;&lt;&lt;---

----------


## Daan Hoffmans

Bij de plaatselijke doe-het-zelf-boer...........
Tis niet zwart, maar wel heeeeeel donker bruin. Maar ik heb het idee dat de beschermlaag niet zo stevig is al het echte flightcase-hout.
Dus de volgende keer toch wat duurder hout nemen.

Ik heb ook een site........
M'n baas heeft EAW olé olé!

----------


## (m)IRON

Kon verder nix erover vinden, dus hier dan maar...

Ik ben bezig met een flightcase voor m'n cd's (niet noodzakelijk, het gaat me meer om het bouwen.). Nou heb ik de kist gemaakt, het beslag is binnen, nu nog verstekzagen en vastpoppen. Maarr...wat voor een lengte popnagels moet ik gebruiken?

Ik zie trouwens geen enkele case die aan de binnenkant van het sluitprofiel die ronde eindjes van popnagels heeft zitten. Hoe doe je dat ?

---&gt;&gt;&gt;Klik hier&lt;&lt;&lt;---

----------


## sussudio

Alleen het sluitprofiel ga je verstekzagen toch? De gewone hoekprofielen zaag je natuurlijk gewoon lekker recht af (zitten toch je balhoeken overheen).

Over popnagels is in deze thread al heel wat gezegd:
http://www.snuffelsite.nl/forum/topi...&TOPIC_ID=5101

Oh ja, van de week waren mijn popnagels op, dus ik op zoek naar die gegroefde dingen hier in Twente. Mooi niet! Alleen Decilux schijnt ze te hebben, maar die hebben lekker vakantie. Uiteindelijk maar rechtstreeks contact met de fabrikant gezocht, die ze nu waarschijnlijk rechtstreeks aan mij gaat leveren. Fijne service  :Smile: .

Drive-in Discoshow Sussudio
Raad onze URL en win een blik op ons fotoboek.

----------


## (m)IRON

> citaat:
> Alleen Decilux schijnt ze te hebben, maar die hebben lekker vakantie.



Kga niet naar decilux heen fietsen voorn een paar poppers! <img src=icon_smile_blackeye.gif border=0 align=middle>

En die hoekprofielen zaag ik idd recht af, heb ik iig genoeg...


---&gt;&gt;&gt;Klik hier&lt;&lt;&lt;---

----------


## CyberNBD

Sluitprofiel moet je maar 1 keer doorboren, en niet aan de andere keer nog es, dan zie je aan de binnenkant nix van die popnagels.

Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## (m)IRON

> citaat:
> Sluitprofiel moet je maar 1 keer doorboren, en niet aan de andere keer nog es, dan zie je aan de binnenkant nix van die popnagels.
> 
> Greetzzz,
> Tom



Maar hoe maak je dat dan vast? Sorry, geen ervaring met poppen...

---&gt;&gt;&gt;Klik hier&lt;&lt;&lt;---

----------


## CyberNBD

Voorkant hé, en int hout, acherkant metaal van sluitprofiel niet doorboren, is een soort U dat spul.

Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## Niek...

> citaat: Oh ja, van de week waren mijn popnagels op, dus ik op zoek naar die gegroefde dingen hier in Twente. Mooi niet! Alleen Decilux schijnt ze te hebben, maar die hebben lekker vakantie.



Wat zal er nu toch voor me liggen? Gna gna...<img src=icon_smile_cool.gif border=0 align=middle>

--&gt; Greetz Niek &lt;--

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

> citaat:
> Alleen Decilux schijnt ze te hebben, maar die hebben lekker vakantie.



Nou wij hebben ze gewoon bij de lokale dixoboer gehaald hoor, die had ze ook gewoon. Misschien toch beter zoeken dan <img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle>

Greetz, *Dee*jaysOnly (iCe)

----------


## sussudio

> citaat:
> Ik ga niet naar decilux fietsen voor een paar poppers! <img src=icon_smile_blackeye.gif border=0 align=middle>



Waar ga je dan heen Miron ?




> citaat:
> Wat zal er nu toch voor me liggen? Gna gna...



Ik weet wel wat er voor ons ligt na die vakantie. Gna Gna ...




> citaat:
> Nou wij hebben ze gewoon bij de lokale dixoboer gehaald hoor, die had ze ook gewoon. Misschien toch beter zoeken dan



Ah, jouw locale discoboer zit ook in Twente? Welke?

Drive-in Discoshow Sussudio
Raad onze URL en win een blik op ons fotoboek.

----------


## (m)IRON

> citaat:
> Waar ga je dan heen Miron ?



Plaatselijke Praxis (Enschede) ofzo, die heeft ze vast wel.

---&gt;&gt;&gt;Klik hier&lt;&lt;&lt;---

----------


## sussudio

Als ik je nou vertel dat ik heel de omgeving in de rondte heb zitten bellen op zoek naar gegroefde popnagels, dan wil jij nog doodleuk naar de Praxis gaan in de veronderstelling dat die ze wel heeft ?

Drive-in Discoshow Sussudio
Raad onze URL en win een blik op ons fotoboek.

----------


## (m)IRON

> citaat:
> Als ik je nou vertel dat ik heel de omgeving in de rondte heb zitten bellen op zoek naar gegroefde popnagels, dan wil jij nog doodleuk naar de Praxis gaan in de veronderstelling dat die ze wel heeft ?



Oh gegroefde, spijt me, overheengekeken. Is het verschil met gewone poppers erg groot dan?

ohjah, ik zat net m'n hoekprofielen te boren en kwam erachter dat ik een domme fout had gemaakt: De gaten precies in het midden boren, het midden van m'n (hoek)profielen is 7 mm, en m'n houtdikte 9 mm, oftewel: De popnagels zouden in de zij(kopse?)kant van het hout erin moeten. Kan dat?

----------


## ralph

Ik ben niet zo'n hobbybob, maar ik houdt wel van makkelijk winkelen.
zie ik hier in de webshop toch echt gewoon multigrip poppers liggen...
http://www.licht-geluid.nl/winkel/Ar...asp?id=CC92519

Altijd open en ze worden thuis gebracht...

Ralph,
Sounddesigner

----------


## sussudio

Popnagels van 2,48 cm. geeft nou niet echt een mooi resultaat. Dan krijg je allemaal pukkels aan de binnenkant van je case.

http://www.licht-geluid.nl/winkel/Ar...asp?id=CC92510
zou dan een betere keus zijn.

Helaas berekent J&H voor iedere bestelling 11,35 verzendkosten en wordt je doosje popnagels zo wel een heel erg duur geintje.

Daarom heb ik deze maar besteld:
http://www.new-line.nl/webshop/view.asp?i=7001

Drive-in Discoshow Sussudio
Raad onze URL en win een blik op ons fotoboek.

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Ok niet in Twente nee sorry  :Smile: . Vreemd dat die dingen dan zo slecht te krijgen zijn bij jullie. Ik weet hier in de omgeving zo al 3 plaatsen waar ik ze kan krijgen. Geen profi case-bouwers in de buurt die de materialen ook los verkopen?  :Smile: 
Maar goed, je hebt ze... daar ging het om toch?

Greetz, *Dee*jaysOnly (iCe)

----------


## splash

op de site van pp cases (www.ppcases.nl) staat fc hout voor nog geen 40euro per plaat (244x122cm) Ik vind dit behoorlijk goedkoop.
Er is echter keuze tussen hout met pvc en print erop, welke kan je het beste gebruiken??

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:
> Op verzoek, foto's van m'n nieuwe bouwsels en wat close-ups van hoeken, wielbevestiging etc....



Heel fraai kistenwerk Tom,
Popnagels op de hoeklijk zitten goed, altijd naar de houtkant (beter moment) toe en altijd tegenover elkaar en niet om en om!
Nog een tip: als je de bolhoeken met 6 extra popnagels ook nog eens verbindt met de hoeklijnen zitten ze veel beter vast (de meeste klappen worden toch door die hoeken opgevangen en de kracht dan overgrbracht naar een paar vierkante mm houtoppervlak...
aluminium kan veel meer kracht opnemen (hout = 3N/mm2 en alu = 150 N/mm2). Daarnaast is het verband van de kist ook meteen veel groter. Kost een paar centen meer maar dan heb/hou je ook wat!
Keepadadinggoin'
Rinus Bakker

----------


## Tiemen

> citaat:
> altijd tegenover elkaar en niet om en om!



Heeft dat een reden of is dat gewoon esthetisch?

Tiemen

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:
> 
> altijd tegenover elkaar en niet om en om!
> 
> Heeft dat een reden of is dat gewoon esthetisch?



Hallo Tiemen,

wederom het buigend moment in de hoeklijn: als je 'om en om' doet is de aanklemming op de hoeklijn 1 zijdig, dus vanaf/aan de andere (tegeoverliggende) zijde is er totaal geen sterkte: sterker nog er is vaak zelf wat ruimte (0,2-1mm) tussen hout en alu als je om de 25 cm om en om doet.
Overigens: mijn riggingkisten (electro-takels, kabels, steels en al die andere zware shit) hadden de popnagels om de 10cm aan beide zijden, waren gefreesd+gelijmd+getacked. Ik zie nog geregeld kisten van die ik meer dan 20 jaar geleden gemaakt heb rondrijden: hier en daar een nieuwe sluiting of handgreep, heel vaak een nieuw wiel: ook die echte goeie blauwe wielen waren uitgevoerd met veel te lichte gaffelplaten. Overigens altijd 'recessed' handgrepen met zware (dikke grijprol) zeker bij die zware k***ekisten moet je een goeie greep erop hebben die niet meteen het bloed in je vingers afknelt. En als het ff kan altijd minimaal 8 handgrepen per kist, en zware wielplanken, want zonder die wielplaten knallen de wielplaten geheid door het 9+1mm Fins-berken(!)multiplex en heb je een megareparatie. Voorkomen is beter dan genzen.

grout'n
Rinus Bakker

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:
> zou wel een stuk mooier ogen als je je kisten vanbinnen ook zwart spuit. 
> Ik ben nog geen professionele flightcasebouwer tegengekomen die z'n flightcases met een witgele binnenkant afleverd...



van binnen? !!!!!!!NOOIT ZWART!!!!!!!!!!!!
we staan al vaak in het half donker te klooien, en dan is het linke soep als je aan de binnekant staat te graaien naar iets wat je niet goed ziet: wit, lichtgeel, lichtgrijs als het maar lichte kleuren zijn! dan zie je ook sneller beginnende schades, loslatende lijn, scheuren in het hout enz. en je ziet altijd de zooi beter in je kisten liggen! Wel eens een splinter die je niet zag (DOFZWART!) onder je nagel gehad? Dat is een week lang van jottem!!

groeten en maakzetwit!

Rinus Bakker

----------


## Tiemen

Als we spreken over halfdonker sprenken we dus over zaal-licht uit. De show is dus al bezig. Als je daar dan met wat blinkende en flitsende flightcasen gaat opendoen bvb naast het podium, zal je vooral geen aandacht trekken. Enne, wij gebruiken iets als een 'maglite' als het te donker is en we moeten in flight-case zijn. Dus bij ons zijn dan ook alle flightcases vanbinnen zwart... :Smile: 

Tiemen

----------


## rinus bakker

Hoi Tiemen,

Bij mij was er nog al eens sparek van kloterig zaallicht ook tijdens de opbouw (the riggers curse: first in last out).
En die Mag-lite in het donker trekt geen aandacht?
En dan heb je je Mag op je hoofd als een mijnwerkerlamp? Of doe je altijd alles met 1 hand. 
Als jij zwart wilt doe je zwart het is een tip en geen wet hoor!
(en hoe zit het bij jou met die splinters, scherpe zooi op de bodem??)

Hebje pit dan maakjumwit!

rinus

----------


## Tiemen

Ja voor rigging snap ik het wel...ook al omdat je inderdaad er meestal 'voor' en 'na' bent. Maar voor cases waar je in moet zijn tijdens optreden of die 'zichtbaar' zijn zou ik toch serieus nadenken voor een flashy binnenkant. Dan vind ik een eventjes aangaande Maglite nogaltijd subtieler. En voor buiten of op speciale lokaties gaat er dan zo'n mijnwerkersding op het hoofd.

Tiemen

----------


## gotcha

misschien domme vraag maar het lijkt net of die u/v profielen niet in verstek zijn gezaagt maar gebogen hoe zit dat

----------

